# An inexpensive audio rack....at Ikea



## soundboy

This is not designed specifically for audio components....it's a bedside table. However, having seen it in person, it is quite sturdy. There's about 17 1/4 inches in width between the 2 sides, so most full size components with fit. It's available in a number of colors that're not even listed on the webpage. I picked the "black brown" color, which is a lot closer to black than brown. I plan on putting my turntable on top, with a CD player and integrated amp below.







 It's called the Corras and it's US$29.99/each (US$19.99 if in white).


----------



## soundboy

Sorry, mods....wrong section of the forum. Damn!!! Please move thread to appropriate forum.


----------



## jhawk22

I have two of these. Same color. They look pretty decent and the thickness of the wood is a plus.


----------



## kyo

I use the same table for my headphone stuff. Great little "rack" and for $30, quite a bargain as well.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Know what the rest of the usable dimensions are on that? Walmart has a pretty attractive black and chrome audio rack for like $70 but it was too small for my equipment. I ended up getting a pair of Sanus racks because they were one of the only racks I could find that would actually fit Sony Megadisc changers due to the large depth (like 20 inches!!) and no middle column.


----------



## kyo

Just measured it to be 17.5" wide x 17.5" long x 15.5" deep.
 Length wise is adjustable (middle rack). The 17.5" measurement was by removing the middle rack. The way I have it set up gives about 8.25" length to the top shelf and 8.75" to the bottom. Hope that helps.


----------



## soundboy

The basic dimensions of the Corras rack is contained in the link in the initial post.

 Width: 20 1/2"
 Depth: 15 3/4"
 Height: 22 7/8"

 The inside width is about 17 1/4", which should fit my Cambridge Audio A500 integrated amp and Sony DVP-NS500P SACD/DVD player (both at 17" wide). The middle shelf is adjustable.


----------



## AdamP88

I have a couple of the Corras bedside tables as well (in birch - light wood), one is my bedside table/headphone rig rack, and the other serves to hold sheet music by my piano. For the price it's quite nice, and I like having it on castors so I can move it closer to the desk when I'm at the computer, and then back to the bed when I'm reading.

 My Sony SCD-CE775 fits perfectly on the shelf - just a little gap on either side and front to back, and with a second shelf right on top looks like it was custom fit for that spot.


----------



## Ctn

Looks like a fire hazard with my power amp in there


----------



## Edwood

Check out the pic on the top.
http://home.socal.rr.com/morawski/EM_Audio.htm

 Pretty creative use of hacking a few Lack tables together.

 -Ed


----------



## Tuberoller

I use the Corras myself. You can see it in this pic minus the wheels. They are extremely sturdy and work very well for audio components.


----------



## Music Fanatic

Thanks for the furniture tip, soundboy


----------



## soundboy

Wow!! I was thinking I actually had an inexpensive component no one has found. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just finished assembling my black-brown Corras. Very easy to assemble....couple of screwdrivers are really all you need, although I recommend a power screwdriver/drill would be handy if you are putting on the wheels.

 My Cambridge Audio A500 goes in perfectly. The top will be occupied by my Technics SL-BD20 turntable. Damn!! Need phono pre-amp now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your component is 17 inches wide or less, the Corras would be a great inexpensive audio rack. Make sure your component doesn't have vents on the sides though.


----------



## bln

IKEA's website says this item is "only available in our stores" -- did you people all go and pick yours up? I don't think there's an IKEA anywhere near me. Also, I didn't see the "black brown" color anywhere.


----------



## Tuberoller

You in Chicago now? If so ,there's one in Shaumburg about 35 miles outside the city.


----------



## Oliver :)

Nice to see this thread come up again. I currently plan to construct an experimental stereo-rack on my own from IKEA-ware. Two racks from the Stolmen line + one of those rack-backing thingies + possibly some silicone dots. Total price: €34 if I can get myself to pick it up, otherwise €46 delivered.

 PS: Yes, 400 posts!


----------



## jerrygomez2002

Help, looking for a White Ikea Corras rack, willing to pay full price, anyone have one around?


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





jerrygomez2002 said:


> Help, looking for a White Ikea Corras rack, willing to pay full price, anyone have one around?


 


  what about Odda?
   
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70120546


----------



## ragtop

I Just Bought a IKEA EXPEDIT  yesterday for LP's .I think it would for purpose also.


----------

